# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Mickey Mantle card fetches $5.2 Million

## Kodiak

Good grief, can't imagine blowing that kind of money on a baseball card.....


*Mickey Mantle baseball card sells for $5.2M, breaking all-time record for trading cards

*
A new record in the world of collectible trading cards has been set thanks to an entrepreneur's willingness to shell out seven figures for a bit of history. It was announced Wednesday that Rob Gough purchased a 1952 Mickey Mantle card for $5.2 million. 
https://www.cbssports.com/mlb/news/m...ncisco-lindor/

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Damn, and I clothes pinned mine to my bicycle spokes to sound like a motorcycle!!

----------

Kodiak (01-14-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2

Thats a lot of hooker money.

----------


## tiny1

> Damn, and I clothes pinned mine to my bicycle spokes to sound like a motorcycle!!


I used balloons.

----------

Kodiak (01-14-2021)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I used balloons.



They didn't last very long, but they were louder than the cards.  I considered balloons as Harley's.

----------

Kodiak (01-14-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

LOL......I used playing cards and never heard of anyone doing balloons.   So did a quick Youtube search and found this.   Pretty amazing sound...

----------

